

New business idea - fman

This idea is for a venture that is Low or almost no investment that can generate sustained return.<p>Gamestop generates substantial amount of revenue buying used games for much lower price and turning it around for a huge margin. The reason they are able to do that is because of local presence.<p>How about a model where in a Gamers meetup is organized locally and people could swap games ir buy sell them there? And an annual memebrship fees of $10 is charged for being a memeber?<p>Sellers get more money for used games. Buyers get for lower price. The site/organizer generates sustained income. Its a win-win fir everyone.<p>The idea is basically eliminating the middleman but i dont see this happen in gaming.<p>Whats your thought on this
======
masonhensley
I haven't used it and it seems kinda chaotic; however Reddit gameswap is free
minus shipping charges, which are <$1 for cds.

<http://www.reddit.com/r/gameswap>

------
kls
Why do local, just build a site where they can mail it in for trade credits
and charge an annual fee.

~~~
fman
Trade credit is a good idea and can be incorporated. But there is value in
local access the ery reason why game stop is still thriving and making
profits.

Yes the idea will be executed from a website for multiple cities and tied to
local swaping events.

~~~
kls
Sure I don't think that local meets are a bad idea, but I like the idea of
centralizing it and allowing users to swap via distance and credit as well.
Also the meets would be a good place for games to bring in their items for
bulk credit without having to ship them. I think you are on to a good idea
just need to refine and define it.

